# Happy 50th Birthday Randy Couture!



## Stickgrappler (Jun 22, 2013)

Made 2 animated GIFs of Randy's Dirty Boxing







1 more here
http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/06/randy-coutures-dirty-boxing-animated.html

Takedowns GIFs coming when done 

Happy Birthday to my favorite MMA fighter!! Many more to come!!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 22, 2013)

Wow, 50!


----------



## MJS (Jun 26, 2013)

Randy is awesome!  Had a chance to meet him and get an autograph quite a few years ago at a UFC here in Ct.  Super nice guy and a hell of a fighter!


----------



## Mauthos (Jun 27, 2013)

Definitely one of my all time favourite UFC fighters.  Didn't realise he was 50 though.


----------



## Stickgrappler (Jun 29, 2013)

Made 5 GIF's of Randy's takedowns






4 more GIF's here:


http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/06/randy-coutures-takedowns-animated-gifs.html

Enjoy!


----------

